# OMG Finally!!! First NPT



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay, so this is my first 5.5 NPT. After 3 hours it's finally done!!! Whoo!!!

Plants: 
Micro sword
Banana Lilly
Wisteria
Cardimine
Mint Charlie
Anubia
Anachars

Getting some duckweed next week! Yay! (along with more wisteria, hornwort, and money wort, most of which will be going into a 3 gal that I'll be setting up next week)

Gonna wait a day before I show it to Nova, the water still has a little clearing up to do, and it needs to get to the right temp of course!

Critters!:
Nova
MTS 
Ghost shrimp (Coming soon, probably next week or maybe even this weekend!)

It's a little messy looking, and the photo is blurry  but I like it all the same


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

It looks really nice! The roman columns are cool


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks  it's as close as I could get to a "venetian" look (Nova's full name is Casanova lol)


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice Job! Love it! can't wait till you put your little guy in there


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Before you put anything in there make sure you test for results. Sometimes if the plants aren't yours or are use to different parameters they wil melt or adjust and not suck up much ammonia. Happened to me. Just do lots of water changes as there is lots of nutrients in the water, algae can take over at this point so be careful.

Like the Roman look surprisingly!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've had the plants in QT for a week in my conditioned tap water, so I'm not too worried, the only ones that ever gave me melt issues were the anacharis which have sprouted new healthy growths that I am using in the new tank, the biggest one is roughly 4 inches long. 

I'm going to be doing a couple 50-25%s a week until the tank stabilizes more. I'm not too worried about algae, it happens and is natural. If anything the shrimps and snail can feast on it to their heart's delight. The duckweed shipped yesterday so when I get it I'll QT it for a bit and then throw it in, I've heard it out competes algae.

And thank you for the complement  The columns are one of the most attractive decorations for a tank that I've found, so I'm really excited about it ^^


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

You set it up real good, I like that vine looking one specially its going across that roman thing.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, that's the cardamine, I love the way it looks too 

UPDATE:
Just added Nova, I didn't know it was possible for a fish to be so happy! he's swimming every where, looking at absolutely every thing and flaring up a storm!! He even colored up brighter! xD I'm so excited for him <3 love the little guy too much for my own good xD


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Haha! Welcome to the betta world, they'll pique your interest when you least expect it!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm super happy for him, he's been through a lot and deserves a nice home after living in a 1 gal QT tank for a month. He had really bad aggressive fin rot for a few weeks until I could get rid of it, and then got frustrated with his surroundings and took a few nips out of his tail D:

Oh well now he has a good home and toys and plants to play with and protect xD


----------



## Jwillis (Sep 6, 2012)

It's lookin' good! Be sure to add an update picute or two sometime. :-D


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

great lookin tank,the duck weed will top it off nicely.. can u tell me how do u qt your plants before puttin them into the fish tank?


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you, both of you  and yes, I will post update pics soon. I agree about the duckweed, I have really high hopes that it will look quite nice ^^

I QT'd the plants in a 3 gal bucket with conditioned tap water and a filter, though I'm sure the filter wasn't needed. All the plants were in the same bucket and I just watched for melt or anything "weird" I don't really know a lot about aquatic plants, I'm still learning, but I learn fast


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Pictures!!! *

So here are some Day 2 pictures with Nova in his new home frolicking around and having fun. He's even started a tiny bubble nest  but it's REALLY tiny xD I don't think he knows how to do it lol

Sorry about the poor quality and the spots on the glass, haven't cleaned it yet as I was at work all day. The last picture I just threw in because it was kinda cute.

He's recovering from fin rot, so his fins are a bit raggedy


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice! He looks so happy! make sure to post more pics once you receive the plants =)


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

will do


----------

